# Viking Mythos



## Rob Fisher

I have an order in for a very special mod and will post pics of it here... step my step pics as I get them from the mod maker.

Let's start with the block of wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The block with it's metal face plates.



A screen grab from the video of the block being c&c'ed.



Just out of the C&C machine!



Washed and shiny! Now I'm getting excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Starting to take shape!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viking Mythos getting it's clear coating! Estimated completion date is mid Jan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

I hate you so much right now uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I hate you so much right now uncle @Rob Fisher



Don't be a hater @Viper_SA...  Just think if you work hard for many years and you are 61 years old you may be able to afford one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher 
There is no 'mean' rating, so I can't rate your post above 
That green bit is awesome! Looks like little ghost heads to me and fits the mod name so well. Dibs if you ever sell, provided I don't have to sell a kidney of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> @Rob Fisher
> There is no 'mean' rating, so I can't rate your post above
> That green bit is awesome! Looks like little ghost heads to me and fits the mod name so well. Dibs if you ever sell, provided I don't have to sell a kidney of course



Hehehe... I doubt the Mythos will ever be sold...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Truly a thing of beauty! Congrats Rob. Please keep us posted on its progress. Love this type of step by step post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my gosh Rob that wood is stunning!

The green and blue reminds me of the sea and being at the beach. Conjures up holiday feelings when I look at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## igor

That's is a very beautiful piece. Did you get to choose the piece of wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't be a hater @Viper_SA...  Just think if you work hard for many years and you are 61 years old you may be able to afford one.


THIS is the reason I got out of the music biz lmfao. Money is great to have. Hell bent on being able to retire by 65 and have a good time doing it. Looking forward to it. I will pick up guitar again but on the most ridiculous custom instruments and actually enjoy it all the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

igor said:


> That's is a very beautiful piece. Did you get to choose the piece of wood?



Yes I got to choose everything @igor... the wood, the top plate, the bottom plate and a special Hussar Tank to match.  The Viking's are completely custom made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Very Nice looking Mod WoW 

ps where's the Porcupine icon going to be put on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

I now understand what my wife means when she talks about couple goals. It must be about a man and his incredibly beautiful and fully personalised mod living happily together. I cant wait to see the finished product @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I want to practice so I can make things that look this good. Thanks for sharing the process I thoroughly enjoyed the read so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Wow @Rob Fisher that blue/green colour combination looks awesome. Especially with those knots (I think??) that look hauntingly like skulls. The top and face plates, are they Damascus steel??

@Silver more fodder for the "Reading Forums As A Non-vaper" thread:


Silver said:


> Oh my gosh Rob that wood is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

This is going to be one stunning mod, the colours are amazing and I'm really liking that whole lost souls vibe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blu_Marlin said:


> The top and face plates, are they Damascus steel??



One is Damascus Steel and the other is Mokume I think... can't remember... just chose the ones I liked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , I was chatting to @Paulie the other day and he told me that this Damascus Steel was very special.

Interestingly, it seems there is some mystique about it. The original methods of producing it are not known.

Check out initial excerpts from Wikipedia: 

*Damascus steel* was a type of steel used for manufacturing sword blades in the Near East made with wootz steel.[1] These swords are characterized by distinctive patterns of banding and mottling reminiscent of flowing water. Such blades were reputed to be tough, resistant to shattering and capable of being honed to a sharp, resilient edge.[2]

The steel is named after Damascus, the capital city of Syria. It may either refer to swords made or sold in Damascus directly, or it may just refer to the aspect of the typical patterns, by comparison with Damask fabrics (which are in turn named after Damascus).[3][4]

The original method of producing Damascus steel is not known. Modern attempts to duplicate the metal have not been entirely successful due to differences in raw materials and manufacturing techniques. Several individuals in modern times have claimed that they have rediscovered the methods by which the original Damascus steel was produced.[5][6]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip Hi Ho @Silver... it's one of the reasons the mod is so expensive... the Damascus steel and Mokume (which is a similar process but used more in high end jewelry) adds to the cost in a big way... but it makes the mod really unique... and I guess that is part of the appeal of HE... not to mention it makes it really beautiful and a piece of real art!

Mokume has a high wastage of materials because they take lots of sheets of precious metals and hammer them together to create that effect and the offcuts are a hassle to reclaim...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Very fascinating Rob
The more we know about these materials and the processes the more one can appreciate the final product

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A pic of three Viking Mythos mods at the recent Vape Show in Las Vegas!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Paulie

Hey all

I am also currently waiting for a Viking Mod as i am excited for this mod i am also nervous cause u never know what itll be like until u actually hold it 

The mod maker makes the whole experience fun for you as u get to choose all parts and watch it being made from scratch.

Here some pics of my one so far.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update on Rob's Mythos!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fire Button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Looks super @Rob Fisher !
Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Update on Rob's Mythos!
> View attachment 80784
> View attachment 80785
> View attachment 80786






Beutiful Mod uncle Rob, loving watching it come to life. But one thing is driving me insane uncle Rob.

Uncle @Rob Fisher please tell the maker his gonna scratch your mod with that ring..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

glad to see im not the only one with OCD @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Fire Button.
> View attachment 80787


I would get a jeweller to make me matching cuff links. The etching is what finally made me go 'I cant make this'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Luggage said:


> I would get a jeweller to make me matching cuff links. The etching is what finally made me go 'I cant make this'



I would order cufflinks if I ever would wear them... but after I left the corporate world I gave up wearing suits and ties... I now only wear Woolies Shorts and Jeep T-Shirts....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Soprono

One thing I appreciate with these HE creators is their involvement with the buyer and the devices progress. On many occasions iv seen with Takie specially that you are kept up to date with any minor change and step forward, they really do make the entire process a journey from the solid block to them putting it into its shipping crate.

Much like watching every step of your car being produced it creates somewhat of a desire and love for your personalized mod. @Rob Fisher that blue is stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Soprono said:


> One thing I appreciate with these HE creators is their involvement with the buyer and the devices progress. On many occasions iv seen with Takkie specially that you are kept up to date with any minor change and step forward, they really do make the entire process a journey from the solid block to them putting it into its shipping crate. Much like watching every step of your car being produced it creates somewhat of a desire and love for your personalized mod. @Rob Fisher that blue is stunning.



100% @Soprono! It is proving to be a really fun albeit expensive exercise... the whole experience so far has been magical... everything on the mod is custom made and selected. Kevin the mod maker at Viking has been really open and helpful...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Viking Mythos is etched & polished and ready for wiring! I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

Really looking Good There 
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Viking Mythos is ready to head to Durban tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## gdigitel

This thread along with Rob's Lounge both have the potential to get me into alot of trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

My word @Rob Fisher 
That Viking looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

gdigitel said:


> This thread along with Rob's Lounge both have the potential to get me into alot of trouble.



Potential????

Dude its already got me in a heap of trouble.

Gongrats uncle Rob! She looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Have you got a name for her yet?
I have a suggestion, if you havnt decided yet……







Gamora….

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Floki

Rob Fisher said:


> My Viking Mythos is ready to head to Durban tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 81338
> View attachment 81339
> View attachment 81340


Stunning @Rob Fisher ! Most beautiful device I've seen in a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't be a hater @Viper_SA...  Just think if you work hard for many years and you are 61 years old you may be able to afford one.


Only 12 years to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stand by for Monday... the Viking Mythos and special edition Titanium Hussar has landed on South African Soil! Provided we have no crap with customs it will be in my paw on Monday!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Stand by for Monday... the Viking Mythos and special edition Titanium Hussar has landed on South African Soil! Provided we have no crap with customs it will be in my paw on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 82312


You're gonna pace this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

She's beautiful @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

I'm 50 shades of green right now........

Really finding it hard to like you right now sir.... hehehe lol

Just playing!
Congrats uncle Rob! Hope the wait is not tooooo long for you to bear

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Takie

You are going to love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Takie said:


> You are going to love it!
> 
> View attachment 82346
> View attachment 82347



Nice, love the colour looks like somewhere in the sky the black hole is sucking up the worlds ocean.... Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Frikken Unbelievable - now that is "Top of The Range" - "Electric Windows" - "Leather Seats"....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are on track for Monday delivery... Vat etc paid... on it's way to Durbs by the Sea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 82588



Open it already oom Rob! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Richelo Killian

I HOPE you're doing a complete unboxing video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

Wow!

Congrats,thats bloody beautiful!

That tank looks so small on it,hell I wouldnt mind one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 82588



Fine !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Oh damn giv us all ur thoughts alone the way @Rob Fisher it looks gorgeous and massive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

The ultimate has arrived. 
Congratulations on a superb mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Floki

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 82590
> View attachment 82591
> View attachment 82592
> View attachment 82593
> View attachment 82594
> View attachment 82595
> View attachment 82596
> View attachment 82597
> View attachment 82598


I think I just peed a bit.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 82590
> View attachment 82591
> View attachment 82592
> View attachment 82593
> View attachment 82594
> View attachment 82595
> View attachment 82596
> View attachment 82597
> View attachment 82598



Nice one uncle @Rob Fisher , every week i see one of your amazing new mods and think nothing can beat it thats till the following week and you surprise us with another marvellous beaut....

Enjoy uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 82590
> View attachment 82591
> View attachment 82592
> View attachment 82593
> View attachment 82594
> View attachment 82595
> View attachment 82596
> View attachment 82597
> View attachment 82598


She's a beauty. Congrats Rob. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will do a report back on first impressions a bit later... have to go for a board meeting... arghhhhh....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do a report back on first impressions a bit later... have to go for a board meeting... arghhhhh....
> View attachment 82601
> View attachment 82602
> View attachment 82603
> View attachment 82604


No doubt she's going with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

Incredible looking mod!!! Send a proxy to the meeting so you can play with the new toy rather!  

Looks like it was 100% worth the wait!!! Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Well Done Mr. Fisher @Rob Fisher - all that I can say is that your Viking Mythos looks absolutely awesome. I hope that it brings much enjoyment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Very Nice @Rob Fisher. Looks very classy. Love the End product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do a report back on first impressions a bit later... have to go for a board meeting... arghhhhh....
> View attachment 82601
> View attachment 82602
> View attachment 82603
> View attachment 82604





After initial shock, I'm finding a strength to write this.
I think, it is very irresponsible of you Sir ( @Rob Fisher ), in my opinion, to post those images without at least some kind of the warning.
Something like:




Did you, even for one second, stop to think how many sleepless nights they could cause?
Even worse, how many work hours are going to be wasted on day dreaming, because of them?
Did you? Sure not. You Sir should be more careful in the future, some of us ( adult vapers ) maybe have a weak heart, you know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Willyza

All I can say is, that U get as much pleasure out of it by vaping 
as I am getting by just looking at it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

So finally got mine after long wait but it was worth wait 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash

That is beautiful Mate. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Paulie said:


> So finally got mine after long wait but it was worth wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful mod @Paulie ! And I like the unique-looking setup, great job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

